# Mike Kellogg has reached 2000 posts!



## ILT

*In addition to monitoring the servers and working on the dictionaries all day, Mike has managed to reach 2000 posts!

Congratulations Mike!!!*


----------



## TrentinaNE

Congratulations to a very impressive man!  Grazie per tutto che fai per noi.

Elisabetta


----------



## Saoul

Wir kommen All zum gratulieren, zum... zum... keine Ahung wie Postiversary heißt auf Deutsch! (JANA?)

Tanti auguri a te, tanti auguri a te, tanti auguri... questa canzone con i nomi inglesi subisce un crollo della metrica drammatico...

Happy postiversary to you, Happy postiversary to you, Happy postiversary dear Mike, happy postiversary to you.

To a true and devoted language lover, my attempt for a multi-language post
Grande Mike! Complimenti!


----------



## Vanda

Agradecemos suas 2000 intervenções para que 
os WR fóruns fossem e sejam este ponto de encontro mundial 
de pessoas ligadas a um só interesse: 
o amor pelas palavras.​


----------



## lsp

That certainly deserves a hand!!


----------



## ElaineG

I love translating said:


> *In addition to monitoring the servers and working on the dictionaries all day, Mike has managed to reach 2000 posts!*


 
To say nothing of feeding/changing/bathing duty.

Thanks for this wonderful place, Mike.


----------



## ireney

Mike Kellog most surely deserves our standing ovation.

Thanks for everything


----------



## GenJen54

...and each day he finds new ways to enhance the forums and make them even better than they were...

Thanks for all of your time, talent, effort and energy!  The world (at least ours) is a much better place because of you!


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Congratulations, Mike! Thank you very much for providing such a nice place.


----------



## jester.

Congratulations, Mike. And thank you so much for maintaining this truly marvellous forum.


----------



## danielfranco

Thank you for what you bring to the forums: the forums themselves!!
Happy postiversary!


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Hey, Mike! What are you thinking about now? 
Don't even think about it...


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Hi Mike,

Happy postiversary and thanks for all.
May be you should have a break... if you can.

Bisous, besos
Martine.


----------



## Bienvenidos

Congratulations!
¡enhorabuena!
¡felicitaciones!
Mubarak! 

Thank you for all that you do for these forums. Happy Postiversary!


----------



## cuchuflete

Mike,

If you won't tell, I promise that I won't tell anyone...except the desocupados lectores aquí, how many of your posts were to tell me to behave! 

Warm congratulations to our very best multi-tasker, and--as always--sincere thanks.

Un abrazo,
Cuchu


----------



## Kelly B

Thank you so much for these forums, which I'm sure must be a labor of love - we love them, too.


----------



## Nunty

Hip-hip-hooray!
Thanks, Mike!

(Now who is going to boost him 2000 times on a chair?)


----------



## Mei

Congratulations Mike and thank you for all you have done!!! 

Mei


----------



## danalto

You too, Mike????
 congratulations!


----------



## VenusEnvy

*Wow, Mike... it's taken you over two years, but you've finally made it. Warm congrats! And a big thanks to all that you do here!  *


----------



## lauranazario

You have always captured my sincere admiration, Mike.... and in accepting my gift here, you _could_ sleep better at night.  

Happy 2000, MK!
A warm Caribbean hug,
Laura


----------



## cherine

Félicitations cher Mike 
Not only for the 2000 posts, but also, and most important, for the GREAT work you're doing, and the huge effort to give us one of our most valuable and sweet things in life: WR.
Gracias por todo lo que haces


----------



## Fernita

Mike, first of all congratulations !!!!!!!!
Secondly, thank you very much for giving us the possibility of having such a wonderful family!!!!

*Wowww you are giving us {a(n)}*
*Oustanding site*
*Reliable friends from all over the world*
*Days of working like dogs*
*Really interesting debates*
*Energy to keep trying to learn and help*
*Friendship*
*Enthusiasm*
*Rays of sunshine*  (a ray of sunshine  )
*Even chance of participating*
*Neverending discussions* 
*Caring friends*
*EEK!*​ 
*THANK YOU, MIKE!!!!*
*Fernita*


----------



## elroy

Each of those 2,000 posts demonstrates your commitment and dedication to this place. 
Not only did you create it, but you tirelessly continue to nurture it and improve it - and you do a fantastic job.​ 
Congratulations, and thanks. ​


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Mike, here are 2,000 cheers for your firstborn!  (Which is easier, your first-born or your second-born?     On second thought, don't answer that!)

Thanks for creating such a wonderful playground for us!  I appreciate it every single day.


----------



## Outsider

_Congratulations!_ 
Nice place you've got here. ​


----------



## Jana337

*Mike,

Thank you for creating a second family and a second home for so many people. 

Jana
*


----------



## Flaminius

Congratulations, Mike.
And

 thank you
 thank you 
 thank you

for this wonderful site!

-- Flaminius​


----------



## ampurdan

A little late but, "congratulations!" as well. And Thank you for this site.


----------



## anangelaway

Félicitations Mike ! Merci, ce forum est si merveilleux !  

*Thank you.  *


----------



## Whodunit

Ten reasons by which you can recognize that you are a real Mike Kellogg:

*Motivated* _to create a forum for language freaks_
*Intelligent* _enough to know that many people will participate in this institution_
*Kind* _so that everyone has to love you_
*Encouraging* _and convincing that languages are more than a meaning of communciation_
*K**een*-*witted* _enough to spot even the least error in our forum_
*Easygoing* _when it comes to helpful suggestions in the CS forum_
*Language junkie*_ must be your profession_
*L**ight*-*hearted* _when people make mistakes they shouldn't do_
*Omnicient* _so that you always know what is going on behind your back_
*Genius* _must be your leisure job_
*Great* _is just what you are expected to be_

It's just _great_ to have such an _intelligent_, _kind_, _encouraging_, _keen_-_witted_, _easygoing_, _light_-_heard_ and _omnicient_ _genius_ among all these _language_ _junkies_.


----------



## la grive solitaire

*CONGRATULATIONS, MIKE, AND THANK YOU!** *​ 
http://freestockphotos.com/SKY/TwoRainbw.jpg​


----------



## Fernando

With my gratitude.


----------



## geve

Well I haven't seen many posts from Mike outside of C&S (aren't you planning to learn every language for which you supply a forum??  ), but...


KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Hey, Mike! What are you thinking about now?
> Don't even think about it...


Come on! I think the man deserves to loose his tie a tiny bit.


----------



## Honeypum

Congratulations Mike!

Thanks for your messages and for this great forum!!!​


----------



## ordequin

*Congratulations, best wishes, and a very big Thank you for your philanthropy.*

*You provide our happyness by builting this home for us!*

*XXX*


----------



## mkellogg

Thanks everybody!  I'm not sure how this thread escaped my attention.  I came here looking for it a while ago and didn't find it.  Suddenly I see a bounced email notification for it in my inbox...

Yes, 2000.  That probably includes 1980 administrative messages and 20 of real discussion!   Let's see if I can find time to improve that percentage in the next thousand.

Thanks again, and thanks to you all for doing what you do to make this place work so well.


----------



## rsweet

"Pay no attention to that man behind the curtain!"—The Wizard of Oz
​
Of course we're paying attention!   Thank you so much for all you've done . . . and for all you do.​


----------



## geve

mkellogg said:


> Thanks everybody! I'm not sure how this thread escaped my attention. I came here looking for it a while ago and didn't find it. Suddenly I see a bounced email notification for it in my inbox...


You might find it useful to know that this excellent forum provides a very efficient search function. 
Hope it helps!


----------



## mkellogg

Searches are only efficient if you search for the right term!  It must have been too early in the morning, but I think I must have searched for "mkellogg".  A bit silly of me.


----------

